# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  MIRAS FERRIES

## moutsokwstas

εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχουμε ανοιξει ενοτητα με τη miras ferries η, κανω λαθος?

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Αντε ρε παιδια κανεις δεν υπαρχει να μας πει δυο λογια για την miras ferries;
Το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι ειχε 2 βαπορια νομιζω.αλλα περισσοτερα δεν γνωριζω :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

M' άρεσε πολύ το Theseus, αλλά είχα ταξιδέψει μόνο με το Δημήτριος Μοίρας.

----------


## captain 83

Αυτά τα δύο δεν είχε στο στόλο του;

----------


## nickosps

Το καλοκαίρι του 1994, είχαμε ταξιδέψει οικογενειακώς από Κυλλήνη προς Ζάκυνθο με το Δημήτριος Μοίρας για διακοπές. Θυμάμαι ότι στο πίσω τζάμι του αυτοκινήτου, μας είχαν κολλήσει αυτοκόλλητο της εταιρείας...

----------


## vinman

Eκτός απο το Θησεύς και το Δημήτριος Μίρας είχε και το Μάρθα... :Wink:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Aκομη δεν βρεθηκε κανεις να ανεβασει καμια φωτο; :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Για φωτογραφίες των πλοίων δες στα θέματα των ΜΑΡΘΑ, ΘΗΣΕΥΣ, ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ (πρ.ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ).

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Το "Μαρθα" εχει σαπισει πολυ...  :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια επισήμανση με όλο το θάρρος. Από την στιγμή που η εταιρεία αυτή αφορά το παρελθόν της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας δεν θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί στις "Ιστορικές Εταιρείες" ; Συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Apostolos

Ολόσωστος ο Θάνος! Μεταφέρθηκε ήδη

----------

